# Beating me with her wings - takeoff practice?



## angiessa (Apr 16, 2018)

So, Attie has done this a couple of times now - she is crawling all over me, grooming me, and then out of the blue she starts flapping her wings like crazy all over my head. It's kinda funny...but I'm wondering if I'm missing her cue that she's annoyed with me or something. Here's the behavior I'm talking about (though I only caught the end of it): 






One other small thing - she doesn't seem the slightest bit interested in exploring the room. If she's out of her cage, she's on me, and if I try to set her down she immediately flies up to land on my head. I love that she loves being with me, but is this something to worry about? Can a cockatiel get too dependent on me for entertainment? Should I encourage her to explore more? Is this just because she's still so young (11 weeks or so)? Am I just an over-worrying new bird mom?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow she looks like baby Jaid. Yes, you're right, she's just feeling her wings. And yes, cockatiels can get overly bonded, but that's not always a bad thing. She's still really really young, so the attachment is fine. She'll explore as she gets older


----------



## angiessa (Apr 16, 2018)

Awesome, thank you! She really is a love - I just don't want it to become unhealthy for her.


----------



## Paul C (Sep 27, 2016)

My tiel Julie does that, at full speed on top of her cage, and of course going nowhere..

it goes for what seems a long time .. 15 -20 seconds... does it a couple of times then sits there quite contented ..


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She's claiming you! Tiels will do that to also claim something as theirs so she's saying "this is mine." 

She is bonded to you, which is a good thing. When out of her cage to spend time with you, you want her to want to be with you. They're alone so much of the time in their cage, it's OK if out of cage time is on you lol.


----------



## angiessa (Apr 16, 2018)

Paul C said:


> My tiel Julie does that, at full speed on top of her cage, and of course going nowhere..
> 
> it goes for what seems a long time .. 15 -20 seconds... does it a couple of times then sits there quite contented ..


Haha - it makes sense that they just need to stretch sometimes. 



roxy culver said:


> She's claiming you! Tiels will do that to also claim something as theirs so she's saying "this is mine."
> 
> She is bonded to you, which is a good thing. When out of her cage to spend time with you, you want her to want to be with you. They're alone so much of the time in their cage, it's OK if out of cage time is on you lol.


Awesome!! I thought the bonding process would take longer, for some reason. Guess having a young bird from a breeder who handled her all the time really worked in my favor. Imagine that, lol!


----------



## cheery (Nov 15, 2012)

It's as already stated, territorial and ownership. Oscar does it in his cage by leaning forwards and spreading his wings telling you that 'This is mine!'


----------

